# Donau und Uferverbauung im Lauf der Jhdte.



## gismowolf (18. Mai 2004)

Hi Boardis!
Unser Haupt-und Leitstrom (-Fluß)in Österreich ist die Donau!Wenn man als Angler alte Karten und Fotos sieht,möchte man fast weinen,so weh tut es uns,wenn man darauf Altwässer und viele,viele Nebengerinne erkennen kann,an deren Stelle heute womöglich ein Ausflugsgasthof erbaut wurde,ganze Siedlungen stehen oder früher landwirtschaftlich genutzte Felder waren,die heute oft brachliegen.Über Hochwasser und Uferschutz sowie 
-Befestigung möchte ich mich gar nicht lange auslassen,das Jahrhunderthochwasser vor zwei Jahren hat uns in großen Teilen Europas
gezeigt,wozu Naturgewalten fähig sind.Ich habe es erlebt,wie an den kleinsten Bächen,nur einige hundert Meter vom Quellgebiet weg,Uferbefestigungen mit Granitsteinen angelegt wurden.Die Kraft des Wassers hat diese Steinblöcke wieder frei-und teilweise unterspült,so daß die Fische wieder Unterstände fanden und der entstandene fischereiwirtschaftliche Schaden durch das Zuschütten der unterspülten
Baumwurzelstöcke teilweise wieder ausgeglichen wurde.Das wollte man jedoch auch nicht im Sinne der Uferverbauung und man(=Flußbauleitung)ging
daran,die vor Jahren ins Bachbett gelegten Granitblöcke durch Konglomerate
(=in der letzten Eiszeit durch Gletscher in`s Vorland verfrachtete Schottermassen,die sogenannten Endmaränen,die unter gewaltigem Druck aus
Schotter,Sand,Schlier und verschiedenen Erden Steinblöcke entstehen ließen)zu ersetzen.Nachdem Konglomerate im Wasser lagen,wurde Sand und Erde herausgespült mit dem Ergebnis,daß diese Blöcke früher oder später zerfielen
und alle Hohlräume unter und zwischen diesen Konglomeratblöcken verschütteten und abdichteten!Das war gewollt!!Den Fischen war der halbe Lebensraum genommen,die Bestände wurden kleiner und kleiner.Das passierte nachweislich in einem Bach,in dem ich jahrzehntelang gefischt habe und der sein Quellgebiet auch im Hausruckwald hat.Gottseidank ist man jetzt schon
vor einigen Jahren dazu bereit,eine sogenannte Renaturalisierung bei und in diesen Bächen durchzuführen.Dazu werden (jetzt wieder)Granitblöcke so in`s Gerinne gelegt,daß kleine Mäander entstehen und der Bach wieder eine Biegung nach der anderen macht.Naja,hoffentlich ist es nicht schon zu spät!
Auf jeden Fall bringt die doch etwas erhöhte Fließgeschwindigkeit im Zusammenwirken mit im Wege liegenden Steinen Sauerstoff in`s Wasser und es reinigt sich dadurch schneller und die Fische werden`s auch merken.
In Österreich wurde nach der Revolution so ca.um 1855 bis 1875 begonnen, 
die Ufer der Donau zu befestigen und Nebengerinne und Altwässer trocken zu legen.Ich möchte alle,die diesen Thread lesen,ersuchen sich zu erkundigen,ob jemand alte Karten oder alte Fotos (=diese Fotos mit Braunstich)hat und diese nach Möglichkeit hier reinzustellen,vieleicht kann dadurch eine interessante Dokumentation entstehen!Ich danke Euch im Voraus für`s mittun.

Ich habe gleich mal eine Karte der Donau bei Eferding vor der Schiffbarmachung.Schifferlfahren muß damals ein großes,gefährliches Abenteuer gewesen sein,wenn man die vielen Gerinne und Inseln sieht!
Das nächste Bild zeigt die Donau dort nach der Regulierung.Sieht doch auch noch toll aus!Das dritte Bild zeigt die Donau schon nach dem Kraftwerksbau (Aschach und Innbach fließen schon anders)!Und hintennach ein Lageplan des Fischereirevieres  Donau A.


----------



## Oper8or (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Donau und Uferverbauung im Lauf der Jhdte.*

Na toll und fischerwahn und ich suchen schon ein jahr lang nach einen geeigneten Seitenarm der Donau um in aller Ruhe fischen zu können.

Dabei ist das einzige was wir brauchen eine Zeitmaschine - wenn jemand eine günstig abzugeben hat - wir nehmen sie!!

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## rob (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Donau und Uferverbauung im Lauf der Jhdte.*

super fotos wolfgang!!da fängt man zu träumen an:m
ober8or und fischerwahn...warum sucht ihr wenn ihr altenwörth kennt:m
vergesst die donau bei wien:überfischt und dreckig!
vergiss auch die teiche ...die können nichts...fische dumm im teich
ihr habt schon so viele gemeinsame wochenenden mit genialen fängen versäumt:c
kommt doch wieder und fangt fische anstatt nach gewässern und boilieflavours zu suchen#h


----------



## NorbertF (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Donau und Uferverbauung im Lauf der Jhdte.*

Das ist wohl Standard. Wenn man alte Bilder vom Oberrhein ansieht sah der genauso aus. Man könnte die Fotos grad austauschen, die Parallelen sind erschreckend.


----------



## gismowolf (20. Mai 2004)

*AW: Donau und Uferverbauung im Lauf der Jhdte.*

Hier einige Beispiele für den Gewässerrückverbau...
Manchmal frag ich mich schon,warum eigentlich die Flußbauleitung nicht mit Leuten aus der Fischereibewirtschaftung zusammenarbeitet.Ich glaube nämlich,daß dann mit dem gleichen Aufwand an Geld bessere Bedingungen 
für den Lebensraum der Fische unter Berücksichtigung des Uferschutzes 
geschaffen werden könnte!


----------



## MichlMair (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Donau und Uferverbauung im Lauf der Jhdte.*

Warten wir noch 10 Jahre, dann sieht's wahrscheinlich in Eferding wieder ganz anders aus. Ich hab gehört, dass ein Hafenbecken geplant ist, das bis in den Brandstättersee reicht. Vielleicht ist's Blödsinn gewesen aber es sollte bis jetzt nur am Budget gescheitert sein.

Zur Renaturisierung: Wer schon mal von Eferding nach Aschach gefahren ist und verbotenerweise seinen Blick von der Straße ab gen Flüsschen gerichtet gerichtet hat, der hat ein weiteres Beispiel für fortschrittliches Denken im Flussbau bemerkt.
Ich bin zuwenig kundig, um zu urteilen, ob gutes oder schlechtes Beispiel.

Aber für mich sieht's prima aus und könnte so manch Motivation für ähnliche Projekte geben!


----------



## gismowolf (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Donau und Uferverbauung im Lauf der Jhdte.*

Hi MichlMair!
Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr!Und daß es dann in diesem Hafenbecken kein Betretungs-oder Angelverbot gibt!!!!
Ich hoffe,daß die derzeitigen Bemühungen zur Rückverbauung auch die erwünschten Früchte bringen!!
Anbei die Ager zwischen Wankham und Attnang-Deutenham.Gefällt`s Euch?????


----------



## posengucker (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Donau und Uferverbauung im Lauf der Jhdte.*

Hallo Gismowolf,

interessiert Dich auch der Wiener Bereich. Hab letztens beim Zusammenräumen eine alte Karte um die Jahrhundertwende aus Wien gefunden, nur leider ist diese momentan nicht auffindbar. Müßte da etwas tiefer graben   . 

Wenn auch für diesen Bereich Interesse besteht, dann gib mir Bescheid und mach mich intensiv auf die Suche.

lg
Pogu


----------



## gismowolf (24. Mai 2004)

*AW: Donau und Uferverbauung im Lauf der Jhdte.*

Hi Pogu!
Na selbstverständlich!!Ich selbst hab noch eine alte NÖ Karte so um 1870(genaues Jahr hab ich nicht im Kopf und ich weiß auch noch nicht,wie ich die ins Board bringe!?
Wenn ich sie einscanne,besteht die Gefahr,daß sie bricht!!Ich glaube,daß es besser ist,wenn ich sie fotografiere,obwohl dadurch die Bildqualität sicher leidet,weil genau dort,wo sie gefaltet ist,ich sie nicht plattdrücken möchte wegen der Bruchgefahr.
Da wird rob schauen,wie sein AW und auch der gesamte Donauverlauf vor über 100 Jahren ausgesehen haben!Bitte suche dieses Dokument.aber behandle es sehr sorgfältig!!Danke !!!!Bei dieser Gelegenheit nochmal die Bitte an alle,die diesen Beitrag lesen!!Wenn Ihr wißt,wer solche alten Karten hat,oder wenn Ihr selbst welche habt,
stellt Bilder davon in diesen Thread!! Danke!!


----------



## michl (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Donau und Uferverbauung im Lauf der Jhdte.*

hi gismowolf!
sieh dir das mal an!
Donaukarten von 1965 -->zwahr nicht sehr alt aber vielleicht interressant

http://www.polpi.net/seite9.htm
lg michl


----------



## gismowolf (26. Mai 2004)

*AW: Donau und Uferverbauung im Lauf der Jhdte.*

Servus michl!
Besten Dank für Deine Mithilfe!!#6Eín Superlink von Dir!!Auf diesen Karten sieht man
Altwässer,Inseln und Nebenarme,die es heute auch nicht mehr gibt,aber auch heutige Altwässer,die durch den Kraftwerksbau aus dem Donauhauptstrom entstanden sind!!
Danke nochmal und bitte weitersuchen.#h


----------



## posengucker (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Donau und Uferverbauung im Lauf der Jhdte.*

Hallo gismowolf,

habe nicht auf Dich vergessen, nur bin ich bis jetzt nicht dazugekommen. Außerdem bin ich seit vorgestern stolzer Besitzer einer Digitalcamera. Jetzt steht dem ablichten der alten Karte (wenn gefunden) nichts mehr im Wege.

lg
Pogu


----------



## gismowolf (4. Juni 2004)

*AW: Donau und Uferverbauung im Lauf der Jhdte.*

Pogu!
Das find ich super!!Da werden wir ja jetzt öfter Fotos auch von Deinen
Angelabenteuern sehen können!!


----------

